# which translation of the Talmud Bavli?



## VilnaGaon (Jun 20, 2009)

To all lovers of Judaica, which translation of the Talmud Bavli, do you use? Why?
1. Soncino Translation
2. Neusner Translation
3. Schottenstein Translation
I myself own all 3, but my favorite Translation is the Schottenstein Edition published by Artscroll. All 3 translations translate the mishnah and gemara but unfortunately none of them translate Rashi's commentary and the other supercommentaries found on the standard Talmud page. However the Schottenstein edition provides its own commentary summarised from Rashi and the others.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 23, 2009)

So nice to see someone else is reading Jewish lit - even if it comes with a health warning


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 23, 2009)

My first pick is Artscroll's edition (Don't tell my 2nd reader!). But I use all three.
I seldom find myself having time for it any more, though.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jun 24, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> So nice to see someone else is reading Jewish lit - even if it comes with a health warning





chbrooking said:


> My first pick is Artscroll's edition (Don't tell my 2nd reader!). But I use all three.
> I seldom find myself having time for it any more, though.



I agree regarding the heath warning; no young or weak believer should read Rabbinic Literature. You will either lose your faith or come out stronger. I speak from bitter experience.

The voluminous nature of the Talmud is awesome. Not for nothing the Rabbis speak of wading in the Sea of Talmud. I try to read one folio page of Talmud a day, but with a my demanding schedule, it is very difficult to find the time.


----------

